# Freeboarding Pictures



## Restomage

Took some pics of my friend freeboarding today. They came out pretty decent I think, the photos are a little soft and not as sharp as I'd like em to be and for whatever reason there's some grain but overall I'm pleased with the results. Let me know what you think!


----------



## polymoog

Nice, great panning in the last shot


----------



## fokker

Yep #3 by far, the others are just lacking a little something, they look as if they could be posed stationary shots. Great job on the pan.


----------



## Atlas77

This has nothing to do with your shots but have you rode one of those things? Is it actually like riding a snowboard in the summer?!


----------



## slowstr8fastturns

real slide gloves + crazy rider=way better pictures


----------



## Restomage

Atlas77 said:


> This has nothing to do with your shots but have you rode one of those things? Is it actually like riding a snowboard in the summer?!




No I haven't but apparently it's quite similar!


----------

